# kodi gets 5K



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats and great work!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

big congrats on the 5k.im working on getting there got a way to go.:grin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Kodi. I'm only 3k behind you and should hit 5k by 2010.:laugh:

Keep up the good work.ray:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Congratulations Brian...Well Done!!* :4-clap: :4-clap:

Sincere Regards,


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Kodi, well done. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Brian*:4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. Great work. ray: :4-clap:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG Kodi only 5K, your retired now you should be at least 10K by now, it's all that time you have spent getting that new case of your looking so neat :wave:

:grin: well done on the 5k kodi, i know there is a happy trail of satisfied members


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Brian - looking forward to the next 5K of informative posts.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats Brian


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Brian


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations Kodi. :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Brian :smile:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you everyone.


----------

